# Merrow Machine Thread



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

All,

Has anybody used anything other than the 1200 denier merrow floss when merrowing? The blue merrow floss I have is too dark. I've never tried using multiple spools of embroidery thread before and am curious if anybody has tried it.

Dave


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

So I just tried it with 5 spools of embroidery thread in place of the merrow floss and it seemed to work just fine.


----------



## Richard79 (May 14, 2014)

Excellent, also you can use untill 7 threads and works fine, all depends of 1200/120 embroidery thread or 150 overlock thread


----------



## alabing (Aug 8, 2009)

I got a merrow machine for patch edges several years ago and never got it to work well. One of the threads kept breaking, no matter how I adjusted the tension. Maybe I am using the wrong thread. The "floss' is not the problem, the other threads. Can anyone say what threads they use, besides the floss? Thanks.

Bill
A' la Bing Design


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I like to use American efird perma-core t-40 for the needle and lower loopers. It doesn't have to be an exact color match for the upper looper thread. This is what merrow is selling as their needle thread on their site. I've had bad luck with monofilament.


----------

